# Is this an allergic reaction to my rats?



## Fethre (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey everyone. So, a few days ago I was holding my rats, letting them crawl all over me and all. When I put them back in their cage, everywhere they had crawled me suddenly got itchy. I scratched, of course, and there were itchy bumps forming all over my skin?! Behind my wrists, collar bone & neck. They disappeared after a few hours, and i'm wondering what it was? This has never happened when I held them before.
I just disinfected their cage, and bathed my rats. I held them again and nothing happened, so i'm confused.


----------



## Moonferret (Apr 13, 2013)

my sister gets this. we worked out that its not the rats themselves but the ammonia in their urine. it only happens towards the end of the week before their full cage clean or when they pee directly on her. I try and keep the cage as clean s possible throughout the week for her now and do two full cleans a week instead of one and it is much better. she also washes her hands straight after handling then. Changing from paper bedding to fleece has also helped but I have to change the fleece very often.
If it doesnt get any better then consult a doctor but this sounds exactly what my sister gets. Hope that helps a little


----------



## Moonferret (Apr 13, 2013)

better add that it isnt in fact an allergy to the ammonia, it just happens that her skin is very sensitive and ammonia is an irritant, if I left it on my skin for too long it would also itch but not as immediately or as bad.


----------



## Fethre (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh, I thought it was more serious. My parents wanted me to rehome them, but glad I don't have to. Thank you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Moonferret (Apr 13, 2013)

No worries, Im glad you dont have to rehome them too!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I get a pretty bad reaction from holding my ratties...I believe its where their nails are like little needles & have dander/urine on them so when they scratch your skin it causes a reaction. Some people are just more sensitive than others...I was worried at first, but the fact they go away within an hour & don't really bother me lead me to just shrug it off. Once the bumps go away I'm just left with minor scratches...so I know its from their nails.
You can put a brick or lava stone in their cage to help keep their nails short & chamomile lotion helps.

Heres some nasty pics of how my skin reacts lol...






Its more annoying than anything coz it looks ugly & can be a little itchy lol.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

The pics of my hand, my rat scratched me pretty bad where he didn't wanna go back in his cage...seems the worse they scratch me, the worse the reaction.


----------



## j_kalman (Apr 14, 2013)

My niece gets that too Eden10... she LOVES my ratties and it is so hard to keep her from handling them. We wipe them down before she holds them and she washes up right after and it keeps it at a minimum. My rats get their nails clipped regularly now too so it makes it less of an issue too. They will let me file them too if I am quick.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeh usually the reaction is like the one on my neck...just mainly red with some small bumps where their lil nails scratch...but if they scratch me bad its like the hand pic. It looks awful I know & I'm sure any non rat owner would think I'm crazy to keep my rats! But...it goes away so quick & I don't get sneezey or anything. Thats a good idea to wipe their feet with a baby wipe or something before I let them climb all over me! & of course I always try to cover up before I hold them...my neck always gets the worse where they like to hang out on my shoulders & cling on with their feet.


----------



## CindrDoLLy (Oct 3, 2012)

I can't help you with your hands, but I wear turtle necks specifically for my rats to avoid getting rashes on my chest, arms and neck. I just bought a bunch of cheap ones from Wal-Mart so I can cycle them out and wash them as they get dirty. (Because you gotta know the rats pee all over them.)


----------



## KelseyShea (Jan 20, 2013)

Those pictures look exactly like my reaction to rat scratches. Nice to know I'm not alone.  I always wash really well after playtime & have some antibiotic ointment on hand for the really big bumps.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Ah turtle necks! Why didn't I think of that! Duh haha! Thanks I'm def gonna get some! & my hands don't usually get that bad...maybe I shouldn't have posted that pic...it looks mega ugly haha...but it shows how the reaction varies depending on how badly I get scratched...& sorry I feel like I've gone & taken over this thread! Apologies


----------



## Fethre (Apr 15, 2013)

No worries! I'm not alone on this issue and most of the responses, including yours, are great. Turtleneck sweaters very much needed now! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrissyKrissy (Apr 27, 2013)

I have the same reaction to my rats....well to almost all small animals. I found out that i'm extremely allergic to hay(timothy and alfalfa), and when it comes to the critters, it's just like someone said earlier, it's the ammonia. and i'm sure it has something to do with them scratching me and the dander. I've found that it's gotten better over time, like i've gotten used to it or something. nothing could keep me from handling my ratties or other animals for that matter.


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

I can't wear turtle necks. The are too constricting. My girls especially Bella like to climb into my shirt. Bella goes as soon as I put her on my shoulder, she will dig & scratch til she's in. She digs into my skin & holds on pretty tight. Talia will then follow & play in my shirt. They fight to stay in every time when I try to take out. I get very itchy after. so I have to wear big thick hoodies so they ride around in my hood or pocket. Now that it's summer I can't keep just wearing them so what should I do? My fiance & I are scared to trim their nails. They are still quite young. They are only like 13 weeks old. Any advice? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Franny&zooey (Feb 26, 2013)

I get that too, make sure you bathe them regularly (no more than once every two weeks) and cut their nails too. This helps me. Also try switching bedding. I was really bad with the carefresh, now I use aspen and it is slightly better, I am going to try fleece soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Try to avoid them scratching you - trust me on this! The more they scratch you, the faster/more severe your allergic response will be! Just try not to let them scratch you by wearing a sweater  that's what I have started to do... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

Sometimes its cause by their nails on u like when the walk they scratch u

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

I get this too and I have found the easiest thing to do is wash their feet. 

Get a wet rag (really wet, dripping wet is best) and gently rub their paws between your thumb and fore finger in the rag so their feet get a thorough wash. 

Washing the whole animal is best but as we know washing can be an ordeal and to do that every time you want to hold them is too much. I have found that just washing their paws like I have described really helps. It doesn't go away entirely and their feet may pick up stuff from their fur if they start grooming or if they pee directly, but I have found this most effective.

Currently I am taking allergy shots because I am allergic to many other things. The shots work great for long term but just washing the paws is short and easy.


----------



## CourteesRatties (Feb 23, 2016)

Im sorry to bump this but benadryl actually has a ointment which is divine because i hate taking the pills which make me sleepy.


----------



## Lucozade126 (Jul 31, 2016)

This exact thing happened to the back of my neck last night. I'm glad to know that I'm not allergic to them! I did wipe their feet with a baby wipe but it was only minimally because I didn't want to scare them as it was the first time. I will definitely be getting them used to it  thanks everyone


----------

